# Figuring out fish oil amounts



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Look up the Nordic naturals fish oil for dogs - it comes in a bottle with a dropper - maybe you can calculate the dosage from what they recommend?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I worked out that half a can of sardines contained my toy dogs full requirement of fish oils for the week! If you want to spread it out, I would start with one or two drops a day, and build up to the full dose from there. From what I recall when I looked into it brands vary in their concentration, so the exact amount you need varies too. You should be aiming for around 10 to 15 mg of EPA and DHA per pound of body weight. Too much can be dangerous, so don't overdo it! One ounce of sardines contains about 300mg of EPA and DHA combined (thank you, dogaware.com!). The oil easily goes rancid, so you may need to start taking it yourself if you are going to use it up in the recommended 1 - 2 months!


----------



## candy-chan (Jan 7, 2015)

fjm said:


> I worked out that half a can of sardines contained my toy dogs full requirement of fish oils for the week! If you want to spread it out, I would start with one or two drops a day, and build up to the full dose from there. From what I recall when I looked into it brands vary in their concentration, so the exact amount you need varies too. You should be aiming for around 10 to 15 mg of EPA and DHA per pound of body weight. Too much can be dangerous, so don't overdo it! One ounce of sardines contains about 300mg of EPA and DHA combined (thank you, dogaware.com!). The oil easily goes rancid, so you may need to start taking it yourself if you are going to use it up in the recommended 1 - 2 months!


So perhaps she doesn't need a supplement if shes eating a fair amount of actual fish? Thanks for all the info!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Beware of excess Vitamin "A" Fish oils are very varied and often mis-labled with content.
One small can of sardines a week is optimum for a medium dog. Sound like yours is a toy??
Eric.


----------



## candy-chan (Jan 7, 2015)

ericwd9 said:


> Beware of excess Vitamin "A" Fish oils are very varied and often mis-labled with content.
> One small can of sardines a week is optimum for a medium dog. Sound like yours is a toy??
> Eric.


Yes she is toy. So maybe half a can? What size is a standard can in the US? (I'm guessing the model is based on there).


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I always prefer to feed nutrient rich foods, rather than add supplements. I reckon half a can or 45 grammes of sardines contains 600mg EPA/DHA, although some brands claim 1000mg. My dogs weigh around 4 kilos each, or 8 pounds, so half a can may not be quite a week's supply, but they get other foods that top it up, like free range eggs and grass fed lamb.

Drained weight of a typical can is 90 grammes.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Here is a link to an article from The Whole Dog Journal on fish oil:

The Benefits of Fish Oil to Your Dog's Health - Whole Dog Journal Article

Same doses FJM already stated. Hope it helps!


----------



## candy-chan (Jan 7, 2015)

fjm said:


> I always prefer to feed nutrient rich foods, rather than add supplements. I reckon two ounces/ 55 grammes of sardines contains 600mg EPA/DHA. My dogs weigh around 4 kilos each, or 8 pounds, so 2 ounces is not quite a week's supply, but they get other foods that top it up, like free range eggs and grass fed lamb.
> 
> Drained weight of a typical can is 90 grammes.


Thanks. That was really helpful =) I prefer actual nutrients over supplements as well, for both the pets and my family so I will try measure out the sardines more accurately. Wasn't sure if the fish alone would be enough, but sounds like it! No shortage of fish in Japan haha


----------

